# CRAMPING AFTER IUI FOR OVER A WEEK NOW



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi 

I wonder if people would mind sharing their experiences of cramps after IUI.This is my 2nd cycle and couldn't be more different from the 1st one

My 1st cycle was BFN. I had 4 days morning sickness (from Cyclogest) but no stomach cramps until AF arrived

This time round, I have had lower abdominal cramps from the 2dpo. These have subsided at times, but even then I have had a dull ache. I am currently on 9dpo and have another 6 days until can do test. 

Logically, I know that this could just be reaction to medication and not necessarily a sign of a BFP, but I just wondered what other people's experiences of cramping have been quite a few days after IUI has been performed?

Many thanks
Lisa
xxx


----------



## ballerina (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Lisa

I had my first IUI last week and have been having cramps...but not sure why - I did have to have follicle extraction as well so maybe that's causing some discomfort for me still.  So, am not much help, but sick of worrying about whether it's a good or bad sign - and have still got 11 days to go before I can test!

Good luck with yours. x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Lisa I had cramps on my 2nd iui but they lasted a couple of days, with the 1st I had nothing at all. The only difference was that my 2nd was done before ovulation so my cervix was closed & made putting the catheter in more difficult. I don't think it really is a problem or an indication of success as symptoms vary greatly from person to person 

Good luck for OTD


----------

